# Spicy Chicken Alfredo



## 2dogsmom (Jan 14, 2004)

personally, i do not find this dish spicy, but you could certainly increase the amount of red pepper to "kick it up a notch!"

2 tbls butter
1 tsp minced garlic
12 oz boneless, skinless chicken breasts, cubed
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp thyme
1/4 tsp onion powder
1/4 tsp rubbed sage
1/4 tsp freshly ground pepper
1/4 tsp white pepper
      pinch ground red pepper
1/3 c chopped green onions
1 c heavy or whipping cream
12 oz thin spaghetti, cooked according to package
2 tbls chopped fresh parsley
   freshly grated parmesan cheese

     Melt butter in a large skillet over medium-high heat.  add the garlic and cook for 30 seconds.  stir in the chicken and seasonings;  cook until lightly browned, about 3 minutes.
stir in the green onions;  cook for 1 minute more.  carefully add the cream.  increase heat to high and boil until slightly thickened, about 2 minutes.
combine the chicken mixture, pasta, and parsley in a serving bowl;  toss to mix.  sprinkle with parmesan.
     yield:  4 servings.


----------



## carnivore (Jan 14, 2004)

sounds excellent


----------



## 2dogsmom (Jan 14, 2004)

it really is--it's one of my favorites, also very quick and easy.  we don't have it very often though, at 30 g of fat a serving!!


----------



## carnivore (Jan 15, 2004)

2dogsmom said:
			
		

> we don't have it very often though, at 30 g of fat a serving!!


i bet you make it for your dogs though!   
but seriously, i'm going to try this within the next week or 2.  i'm thinking i'll definitely up the amount of red pepper, and i'll be sure to report back


----------



## 2dogsmom (Jan 15, 2004)

i do not _intentionally_ make it for my dogs, but they do usually end up "sampling" dinner!


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 23, 2005)

I am putting this recipe on my to make list.  *Drooling on the keyboard.*


----------



## kadesma (Jul 23, 2005)

Twodogsmom,

this looks great. I know my bunch will enjoy it. They always light up when I say pasta...Thanks for sharing.
kadesma


----------

